# Debridement vs. Menisectomy



## conroy22 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, need help. What is the difference, if any, between a debridement of the meniscus and a menisectomy?

Thanks!


----------



## jdemar (Aug 31, 2009)

Debridement/shaving articular cartilage chrondroplasty)....cartilage is debrided with a shaver, 29877.


Meniscectomy (includes any meniscal shaving)...torn meniscus fragments are removed with angled scissors, motorized cutter, or punch forceps.  The remaining intact menisucs is trimmed and contorured, 29880, 29881.


----------



## mbort (Aug 31, 2009)

conroy22 said:


> Okay, need help. What is the difference, if any, between a debridement of the meniscus and a menisectomy?
> 
> Thanks!



If they are debriding the meniscus, there is no difference, they are still removing a piece/sliver/ etc  the meniscus..its still 29881


----------

